# ETA G10.211 movement.



## sibmx

Thinking about buying Tissot PRC200 which has ETA G10.211, but heard that this movement is low end and contains plastic parts....? Any comments on this mechanism?


----------



## John Rochowicz

Most, if not all, quartz movements contain some plastic parts, and I would never describe this movement as "low end". I own two Tissot quartz watches with this movement (a PRC 200 and a PRC 100), and the accuracy I've experienced from these watches has been better than any quartz watches I've *EVER* owned.

In fact, I hadn't reset them since we switched to Daylight Savings Time back in March. I was shocked to find this past weekend that one watch gained a whole 3 seconds since then, while the other watch gained just 2 seconds. I've owned countless other quartz watches that gained more time than that in a week, let alone in the 4 months since Daylight Savings Time began.

Of all of the quartz movements I've owned over the years, this one has been by far the most accurate.

Cheers,
John


----------



## whachudoin

Hi John,

What do you mean you have not "reset" them. I have the PRC200 too.

Also, not to hijack the thread, but I noticed the lume on this watch becomes active only when I take it outside in the sun. When I return indoors, it goes away in about 30 minutes depending how long I have been outside.

Thanks!


----------



## John Rochowicz

whachudoin said:


> Hi John,
> 
> What do you mean you have not "reset" them. I have the PRC200 too.
> 
> Also, not to hijack the thread, but I noticed the lume on this watch becomes active only when I take it outside in the sun. When I return indoors, it goes away in about 30 minutes depending how long I have been outside.
> 
> Thanks!


I meant that I hadn't reset the time on my watches to the atomic clock. I set them back when Daylight Savings Time began and only set them again over the weekend.

As for the lume issue, the hands and markers of the PRC 200 are coated with superluminova, which requires periodic "recharging" in order to retain its glow. The best way to fully charge it is to hold the watch under a lightbulb for about 30 seconds. When you pull it away you'll notice that it glows like a torch.


----------



## whachudoin

Oh I see.

Is it really SUPERluminova? I thought it was just the "regular" luminova; whatever it's called. Being out in the sun for an hour and going indoors, the brightness is gone after a few minutes. Is this normal?

Oh, when it's time to change the battery, do I need to take it to a watch store to change it or can I just take it to the local $5 battery change in Chinatown which takes about 2 minutes?

Thanks for the response!


----------



## John Rochowicz

Superluminova and luminova are the same. Some people just leave off the "super" part 'cos it's fewer letters to type. ;-) It isn't normal for the lume to be *completely* gone after only a few minutes, but it is normal for it to gradually fade. It may be completely gone after a few hours if it wasn't in the sun very long. I can tell you that the lume on my Tissots is nowhere near the brightness of the lume on my Omega Seamaster. That watch glows like a torch and will hold its charge all night if it's been out in the sun all day. Then again, the Omega costs a lot more and has a lot more luminova on its dial, so you'd expect it to glow brighter and longer.

As for the battery change, it depends on whether you EVER wear the watch around water. If you do, you should ideally have it pressure tested by a watchmaker after the battery is replaced and the caseback is put back on. This insures that the watch is water tight. If you use the watch for swimming, diving, or wear it in the shower, you should have the watch pressure tested anytime the caseback is removed. Also, you should have the seals and gaskets replaced with every battery change if you wear the watch around water. If not, then every other battery change is sufficient.

I don't wear any of my watches in the water, so I admit that I change my own batteries. Watches like the PRC 200 have a screw-in caseback, so you need a special tool to remove it. You can buy these tools on ebay for less than $10. Once you have the tool, a $3-4 battery is all you need. If you have a guy in Chinatown who does a battery change for $5 and you don't wear the watch around water, that's a good deal. Even the mall kiosk places around here charge $10 for a battery change.


----------



## whachudoin

You are so much help as usual!

I never bring any of my watches near water so I should be good. Didn't even know about pressure testing, so learned something new.

Thanks! |>


----------



## diecast.content

Hey John,

Which atomic time do you set your watches to? Any particular website? As you may know, I have just purchased a PRC200 and it has now been a week.
I calibrated the time to the one on this website just to experiment and found out that I was losing close to 56 seconds in 4 days..is that normal or is the time on the website inaccurate as well? 

Cheers


----------



## sibmx

I am sorry to say but 54 seconds per 4 days it's not just bad - it's unacceptable. Check the other websites, maybe it's not your watches ' problem.


----------



## whachudoin

Try this bro.

http://www.time.gov/


----------



## diecast.content

Hey, thanks guys, that website's good. I've been an idiot, didn't realise clock on this website is synchronised to the time on the computer it is viewed on..ha ha..
Anyway, have checked against the website and so far so good, no time lost or gained yet.

Cheers, and sorry again for my silly blunder.
Tissot rocks


----------



## glen8ak

Are you sure that isn't an automatic? lol, sorry



diecast.content said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Which atomic time do you set your watches to? Any particular website? As you may know, I have just purchased a PRC200 and it has now been a week.
> I calibrated the time to the one on this website just to experiment and found out that I was losing close to 56 seconds in 4 days..is that normal or is the time on the website inaccurate as well?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Deli

11 years after, let's assume he got the answer.


----------

